# lApache: VirtualHost Funktionieren nicht!



## renow (22. März 2005)

Hi leutz !
Ich habe einen Windowsserver von strato.
Jetzt kommt ihr und sagt bestimmt:"  Müll Müll".. ich weis ich wies!
Deshalb will ich nämlich jetzt von IIS auf APACHE umsteigen.

gemacht getan.
Apache ist drauf, nur bei der Konfiguration sieht es duster aus.

Und zwar um genau zusein bei den Virtualhosts.

So sieht der abschnitt bei mir aus:
NameVirtualHost *

   <VirtualHost *>
    ServerAdmin info@hobau.net
    ServerName http://www.hobau.net
    DocumentRoot D:/Inetpub/wwwroot/hobau.net
    </VirtualHost>

    <VirtualHost *>
    ServerAdmin admin@aerox-attack.de
    ServerName http://www.aerox-attack.de
    DocumentRoot D:/Inetpub/wwwroot/aerox-attack.de
    </VirtualHost>


wenn ich jetzt auf  hobau.net gehe, kommt das richtige - wie gewünscht !
wenn ich jetzt auf aerox-attack.de gehe kommt kommt das gleiche obwohl ja eigentlich ein anderer inhalt reinsollte.


das gleiche passiert auch über myfrends.net ! Obwohl ich die Domain schon weiter oben als ServerName eingetragen ist !

Und wenn ich das oben umdrehe dann kommt halt der Inhalt bei aerox-attack.de auf allen Seiten.


Wisst ihr wodran das liegt?


Im error log gibt es kaum Fehlermeldungen. Solbald ich NameVirtualHost ändere dann steht im Error-Log folgener Eintrag: [Tue Mar 22 22:59:27 2005] [warn] NameVirtualHost 81.169.132.141:80 has no VirtualHosts

wäre nett wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet ! 
THX !

renow


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. März 2005)

Ein korrekter NameVirtualHost sähe so aus:


```
NameVirtualHost 81.169.x.y

...

<VirtualHost 81.169.x.y:80>
        User            kunde1
        Group           kunde1
        Servername      www.domain.de
        Serveralias     domain.de
        ServerAdmin     hostmaster@domain.de
        DocumentRoot    /home/domain.de/www/htdocs
        ScriptAlias     /cgi-bin /home/domain.de/www/cgi-bin

        LogFormat       "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-agent}i\""
        CustomLog       /var/www/www.domain.de.log combined
        ErrorLog        /home/domain.de/www/logs/error_log
</VirtualHost>
```

und damit sollte es auch klappen. Apache neu starten nicht vergessen 

By the way: Warum einen Windows-Server, wenn du den IIS eh nicht benutzen willst?


----------



## renow (23. März 2005)

hi !
Danke klappt jetzt !


----------

